# Chnaging Java Runtime version 55 to 52 to use pycharm-ce



## GlitchyDot (Dec 21, 2022)

Looking for an advise how to change Java Runtime version 55 to 52 for pyCharm-ce IDE.
I did mistake - installed openjdk8 and others to change it but now i can not remove as its trying to remove pkg  and version is still 55.
Thank You.
P.s. im using zsh shell


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 21, 2022)

The following freebsd ports exists,

```
java/openjdk8
java/openjdk11
java/openjdk17
java/openjdk18
```

Try openjdk17


----------



## D-FENS (Dec 21, 2022)

This thread explains how to downgrade a package: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/install-older-versions-of-a-port-or-package.49934/
They suggest downloading the package and installing manually via `pkg add` or using ports-mgmt/portdowngrade.


----------

